# Optical Illusion



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

If you look really carefully after a few seconds you'll be able to see Toronto's CN Tower in the background.

From boortz.com


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

cj9788 said:


> If you look really carefully after a few seconds you'll be able to see Toronto's CN Tower in the background.
> 
> From boortz.com


The Grand Tetons in the foreground do distract however!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Who'd a thunk it. A grand illusion it truely is.  Tetons?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

For some strange reason, I'm reminded of that old tv program, Twin Peaks. :grin:


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Wowzer! Wonder what happens when she gets a chest cold.

John


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

If she fell forward, would she just bounce back up?


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/10/03/bulgarian_airbags/


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:thats: "Bulgarian airbags" !rolling :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...and now, in a related story:

Here's an appealing thought: an mp3 implant which will allow surgically-enhanced
girls to store and play back their entire music collections from their 36DD assets.

We kid you not.

According to UK tabloid the Sun - ever watchful for life-enhancing technology,
especially when it's got a swell angle - BT Laboratories' Ian Pearson reckons
breast implants may as well do something useful if they're to be permanently
installed, rather than just looking decorative. ...

More @ www.theregister.co.uk/2005/10/13/mp3_breast_implant/


----------

